# Whats Your Hg Mascaras?



## Risbebe (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm in a bit of a mascara rut, i use to be mascara junkie but i don't know what happened...

i jumped around from  drugstore brands in highschool, then discovered MAC mascaras, then jumped to lancome mascaras and stuck with DiorShow mascara.. and now i'm back to lancome hypnoses this past 3 days just cause i use to use it and its adequate( i have short black asian lashes)... i guess i'm on the prowl for a new mascara to wow me.. tonight i was at sephora trying to find me another mascara... but i got distracted by the nars l/gs .hahah  but anyways... what are some your HG mascaras.. or any suggestions.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... anyone ever try fiberwig?


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have fiberwig and I really like it! Not only does it separate your lashes it makes them look longer and fuller. This is my hg mascara for now but I will always love my MAC Pro Lash.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

Fibrewig. Makes Diorshow  look skimpy!! With Fibrewig, you can keep adding to your lash tips ad infinitum!  A visitor from Japan talked me into trying it a year ago, and I am so glad I tried it. It really is a tube full of false eyelashes.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 29, 2008)

Lancome L'extreme. I have thick but short lashes and this makes them really long and separated and holds a curl well.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 29, 2008)

bourjois maxi frange + lancome hypnose for a full dramatic look, mac x for a fluttery natural eye. mac pro lash is a nice simple one.


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 29, 2008)

I must have like 20 different mascaras  but the one that looks great all the time, gives great effects, easy to apply, doesn't make a mess, easy to remove and doesn't dry out too quickly......... Clinique's Lash Power Mascara. I've been using the sample size one forever! One day I shall actually purchase it. Lol.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 29, 2008)

1. Fresh supernova- knocked Diorshow off the list for me
2. Loreal Voluminous Carbon Black
3. Lancome Definicils

This is my current list- I still need to try Hypnose, Bourjois Volume Clubbing, and Loreal Telescopic to see this list stays the same.


----------



## breechan (Feb 29, 2008)

Fiberwig! It's great. AND... It's much cheaper here in Japan compared to overseas! I wonder If I can profit from them.....*brain wheels turning*.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 29, 2008)

The best mascara I've tried so far has been cover girl lash exact.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 29, 2008)

DIORSHOW 

I want to try fibrewig


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 29, 2008)

I've tried fibrewig but only at the counter... I'm still not willing to pay for it


----------



## anneh89 (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely try Maybelline Lash Discovery Waterproof in Very Black as a first base, i have short little straight lashes :'(, so this definitely helps holding the curl, and make em' look longer, then a put a thicker mascara on top


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2008)

1. Mac plushlash
2. mac mascara x


----------



## Dani California (Mar 12, 2008)

My fave at the moment is YSL false lash one.

Other faves are:

Clinique High Impact
Elizabeth Arden double ended 2 brush one
Maybelline turbo express one, volume one.


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 12, 2008)

L'Oreal Voluminous is love!


----------



## user79 (Mar 13, 2008)

What brand is Fibrewig? I've never heard of it...

I like Max Factor 2000 Calorie one, and I also loved the look of the Clinique Lash Doubling one, but the mascara really burned my eyes if I got some into the eyes by accident. Bummer.


----------



## frocher (Mar 13, 2008)

........


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 13, 2008)

Diorshow is my hg mascara, but I also LOVVVVE Benefit Badgal Lash!


----------



## user68 (Mar 13, 2008)

Diorshow unlimited in my HG <3


----------



## wannabelyn (Mar 13, 2008)

I love diorshow but it's not waterproof enough

i think my HG for now would be YSL faux cils (or aquaresistant for the waterproof version)

among all the mascaras i use this is the only one that takes the longest to smudge and it really lengthens!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 13, 2008)

Currently I'm using & liking -
• Bourjois Clubbing - love this, very intense black. Has been by staple mascara for a long time.
• Maybelline XXL curl power - does curl very very well, but the black mascara end possibly isn't black enough for me, though it still does a very good job & I'm still using it regularly and would just use a different mascara after the curling end, if I wanted a darker effect.
• Blinc mascara - need to experiment with this more, but it does seem very good though possibly makes lashes look a bit sparse as opposed to adding volume. Adds lots of length though.

I'm also planning to try:
• Fibrewig (after hearing these recommendations)
• L'Oreal Lash Architect, Carbon Black

I'm going to be putting together a photographic comparison of all the ones I'm trying & will post it up when its finished - incase anyone will find it useful to see direct comparisons all at once


----------



## zabbazooey (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the new smashbox bionic mascara!!!


----------



## mia779 (Mar 14, 2008)

at the moment i am using lancome definicils waterproof and before i was using lancomes fatale both are good but im still looking for my perfect mascara


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 14, 2008)

A bunch of us were in the newborn nursery examining babies at 4am when the topic came to lashes.  One woman was using the lash growing glaucoma drops at 150 bucks a bottle, one had new extensions and some nurses wanted to know why I was wearing false eye lashes to work. I had to tell about fibrewig.  No clumps, no flakes, unreal length. All us us are atleast half Asian, so lashes are something we work for. ....
I had switched to the Shu curler.  All the others crimp. You have to squeeze like a son of a bitch for atleast 10 seconds, the apply your mascara. Fibrewig can be tipped indefinatley without clumping. I swear, I wish I was selling it, it is so worth it.  They look so real.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whomever invented this stuff, mahalo nui loa.


----------



## Renee (Mar 16, 2008)

I love Shiseido's lash lifting mascara and their mascara base. Works wonders and keeps your lashes curled all day!


----------



## fuzz (Mar 16, 2008)

Macs zoom lash


----------



## Trista (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm always trying out new mascaras. Right now I use Cargo TexasLash when I want dramatic lashes and boy does it deliver! I use Prescriptives 24 hour mascara for an all day wear. I'm planning to check out Smashbox Bionic thanks to the reviews I"ve read on Specktra.


----------



## magg0rz (Mar 16, 2008)

Are there any mascaras that are gentle for sensitive eyes? I suffer from dry eyes so any mascara I wear gets washed out with the eye drops.


----------



## Glosslizard (Mar 16, 2008)

Most everything smudges on me! I've tried and liked: Tarte's Lights, Camera, Lashes, Max Factor's Lash Perfection and Diorshow. On my list to try is Elizabeth Arden's Ceramide mascara and Fiberwig!


----------



## ancilla (Mar 17, 2008)

I just got LASIK'd so I am not allowed to wear mascara for a few more weeks, but I am pretty geeked about this Fiberwig that everyone is mentioning!

Previously, my two favourites have been Diorshow and Clinique Long Pretty Lashes. 

I tried out Neutrogena Weightless Volume Wax-Free Mascara, but it was no good. My lashes still looked weak. I was hoping to find a wax-free one that worked, but this wasn't it for me.


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 17, 2008)

im still searching for my favorite mascara. right now im using Lancome Definicils & it makes my lashes look long & holds a curl for the day but i HAVE to use my Shu Uemura eyelash curler, i love love love it!! = )

the other two that were pretty good are Diorshow & Tarte Lights, Camara, Lashes! Now i want to try Fiberwig next.


----------



## PurpleTai (Mar 21, 2008)

Right now, my favorite mascara is Chanel Extracils. It volumizes, curls, and lengthens my lashes. I love trying new mascaras, but this one I keep coming back to. I also really like Yves Rocher Extremicils and Avon Daring Definition.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 21, 2008)

So far I love Rimmel's lycra lash and Clinique's high impact mascara.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm obsessed with Stila Major Lash and L'Oreal Voluminous. I've tried practically every mascara on the market and these two give me full, dark, lush lashes. Diorshow was horrible, LashExact sucked! Why would you want a mascara that doesn't do anything? I will never understand that! But seriously, give Stila ML a try. It's cheap too!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magg0rz* 

 
_Are there any mascaras that are gentle for sensitive eyes? I suffer from dry eyes so any mascara I wear gets washed out with the eye drops._

 
Have you tried Clinique's new Lash Power? It's really long-lasting and will stay on through tears, humidity, etc. It's supposed to be really good.


----------



## Esme (Mar 24, 2008)

I like Diorshow and BadGal Lash.
Now, don't tell him I told, but my husband! uses a Napolean Perdis waterproof mascara that I got as a GWP on his mustache!! LOL, he has one tiny little gray spot and he hates it, so...... He says this brand doesn't smear when he rides his motorcycle to work.
So cute!!!


----------



## pat (Mar 24, 2008)

Dior Show, my love.  It's SO expensive though!  When I buy it, I think to myself, "You are worth every penny." My boyfriend thinks I'm crazy. ;P


----------



## liv (Mar 24, 2008)

Mascaras I've hated:
MAC Zoom Lash (flaked like a mofo)
L'Oreal Voluminous (Clumpy dumpy mess)
Estee Lauder More Than Mascara (flakey mess)

Mascaras that are OK:
Clinique Long Pretty Lashes
Clinique Naturally Glossy 
Estee Lauder MagnaScopic
CG ExactLash

Favorite:
Max Factor Lash Perfection


----------



## chanel13 (Mar 24, 2008)

A cheap(er) mascara that I've found to have a huge impact is Revlon's 3D extreme mascara. I've used Dior, Clinique and MAC mascaras, and this one seems to beat them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do find that you have to be very careful in putting it on though, the brush is so oddly shaped that it takes some getting used to.


----------



## Penn (Mar 24, 2008)

Currently I'm using Fiberwig and I LOVE it. It's pretty expensive but worth it in my opinion. It really lengthens but like frocher mentioned above you have to apply it properly or it'll clump. 

Other mascara's that I love are 
Lancome Hypnose
Cover Girl Lash Exact
Diorshow


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 24, 2008)

I've found the perfect combo for my lashes.  I do one layer of Fresh Supernova (thickens, curls, lengthens) and then follow with a layer of Fiberwig (seriously lengthens).  This is a daily thing, if I'm going out I may do a couple of extra coats.  I am seriously in love with these mascaras, and am so glad I finally found my HG!


----------

